# How to heal after a divorce/breakup



## RachelMoheban (Jul 8, 2010)

The lyrics as sung by Frank Sinatra: “Pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again..” offer a positive way of getting through life’s challenges. Sometimes, however, it takes a lot more healing and work to get through tough times.

It is said that 3 of the most difficult challenges that a person can go through in his/her life are: death, divorce or moving.

Divorce, or the end of any relationship, is generally extremely traumatic as partners in a long-term relationship tend to build their lives around each other. It is usual for people to begin to define themselves as a part of a couple and no longer as their individual selves.

Breakups can leave you feeling vulnerable and insecure, as your whole world as you know it has collapsed around you. The future as you had previously envisioned it, no longer exists.

How can you cope with this and come out a stronger person? How can you heal, rediscover yourself, and ultimately find true love?

There are 3 steps involved in healing yourself after your breakup:

·	Grieving – Grieving is so important and completely normal. Let yourself grieve for a healthy time period.
·	Rediscover YOU – rediscover who you are and learn how to define yourself as your individual self. Understand who you now are as a person and embrace that person.
·	Moving on – once you’ve rediscovered yourself, you are now in a healthy place to move on with your life and find your true love.

Want to find out more about this healing process and how to turn them into your post-breakup reality?

Sign up at The Secret to Creating Your Divine Right Love-Relationship for my special 3-part Teleseries with Dr. Jackie Black that WILL Get You Back on-Track After the End of a Relationship and Ready to Find True Love... For Real! 

And for your f*ree one-on-one relationship discovery call, contact me here: Contact | The Relationship Suite. It’s at no charge and is completely confidential.


----------

